# 5-8-04 & 5-9-04 big O



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Was a great weekend caught 60 to 70 fish alot 6to 12 # 1 23#blue everthing was hitting.As soon as I get more time I will post pics.Daryl


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

My son dom went with me sat,the big guy in the first pics.My buddy Tom went with me Sun the one with the blue.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like you had an AWSOME weekend, well done


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 60 fish ?? Man oh man !!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Good deal! Let the games begin.

Sliprig


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Marthon Man,

Nice fish Truck, sounds like your begining to like the big river, once you get stung by her you never look back, good fish keep it up..........Doc


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks guys it was the best days ever on the river for me,doc you are right I have a bad case of the big O bug.Jim how did you do yesterday?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll work up a report sometime after work & my volunteer activities....will begin a post......Jim


----------

